

Controversial Web ‘Framing’ Makes a Comeback - mjfern
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/05/01/controversial-web-framing-makes-a-comeback/

======
pj
Let's hope this isn't true...

I mean, according to the article, more websites are doing it, but that doesn't
mean it's a good practice. I hope, if it is coming back, that it is coming
back in the way bad fashion comes back, so it'll go away again soon.

